# Is it possible to combine 3 Internet Connections into 1



## vswizard (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi..

I am into webdesigning and networking.. so i need uninterupted access to internet , i have taken 3 X 64k Internet over cable connections. Each 64k connection right now its on 3 diffrent PC's . is it possible that i can connected all 3 connections to one pc ? is there any software or hardware which allows that ?

The wire is connected to my lan card . i have to login into a hotspot before i can start surfing.

vsWizard


----------



## devianthulk (Jul 26, 2004)

Why dont u try out Sygate Manager... it works for dial -up (2 connection i guess).... I'm not very sure... Wait for the techies to reply....


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 26, 2004)

If u have to login @ some hot spot then only ur operator can help u.


----------



## vswizard (Jul 26, 2004)

reply to blade_runner : if i take 3 sify broadband connections .. they use browser based logins.. will that work ?


----------



## gaurav_018 (Aug 5, 2004)

where can i find sygate manager ?


----------

